# iPod Classic ou iPod Touch ? Si déjà iPhone ?



## Skelling (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila étant donné que je souhaite acheter un MacBook Pro, j'ai l'intention de profité de l'offre Mac + iPod avec 160 de reduction. Hors voila j'hésite à prendre soit l'iPod Classic soit l'iPod Touch (32GB),bon perso je me porterai plus vers l'iPod Touch qui est beaucoup plus moderne et vu que j'en est déjà eu un, il faut dire que je n'en est pas été déçu.

Le hic c'est que je vais bientôt prendre un iPhone et c'est ce qui me fait hésiter avec l'iPod Classic, vu que l'iPod Touch c'est un iPhone sans téléphone, je me dit que c'est un peu bête de prendre le Touch alors que je vais avoir un iPhone (iPod Touch avec plus de fonction).

Le seul truc qui différencie l'iPhone à l'iPod Touch c'est l'autonomie  car écouter de la musique tout les jours avec l'iPhone ça risque de ne  pas faire la journée.

A votre avis vu que je vais avoir un iPhone vaut mieux que je prenne un iPod Classic avec une plus grosse capacité de stockage (même si le touch me suffirai pour le moment) et étant donné que c'est complétement différent du iPod Touch ou de l'iPhone, ou alors prendre l'iPod Touch et avoir un iPhone version Lite mais avec une meilleurs autonomie ?

Merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

ce que je vois :
- Le Classic pour avoir toute la musique en lossless
- Le Touch pour s'en servir comme réveil et assistant divers chez toi. (Je préfèrerais prendre le cable usb que porter les deux pour la simple autonomie...)
- Revendre le Touch, ce qui te paiera sans doute ton iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de l'iPhone mais sur l'iPod Touch, que je possède, ce n'est pas l'écoute de la musique qui pompe le plus la batterie.

Par conséquent, si tu achètes un iPhone, il n'est peut-être pas utile d'acheter un iPod en plus. En tout cas, dans un premier temps tu peux déjà essayer de faire avec seulement un iPhone (et tant pis pour l'offre Mac + iPod). Ce serait bête d'acheter les 2 si c'est pour te rendre compte ensuite que l'iPhone suffit.

Et sinon, tu seras toujours à temps d'acheter un iPod en complément ensuite.

Mais si tu achètes un iPod en complément de l'iPhone, je te conseille plutôt de prendre le nano, moins cher que le classic (l'iPod Touch est surdimensionné pour ce seul usage). Certes tu n'auras au mieux que 16 Go de capacité de stockage mais tu peux en mettre pas mal quand même.



Et si tu profites de cette offre et achètes un iPod Touch, n'achète pas d'iPhone. Pour téléphoner, n'importe quel téléphone portable, même le plus basique, fait l'affaire.


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

:mouais:

ton ipod touch ferait double emploi avec ton iphone !!!

pour ma part si j'avais à choisir j'irai vers un classic de grosse capacité pour mettre toute ma musique et l'iphone pour tous les jours.

une option s'offre à toi et là je rejoins iduck pour un nano si tu veux faire du sport , car plus léger et plus petit ............


----------

